# started getting spotty!



## celiamakeup (Feb 18, 2016)

ive never struggled with spots before even in my teens but recently ive been put on some new tablets that are causing me to have really bad breakouts and also really dry patches on my face, im really big on appearance when it comes to makeup so wont go anywhere without wearing any, but my skins gotten so bad at the minute that i dont even want to leave the house!
its really starting to get me down and nothing i try seems to be working! i take my makeup off every night and have even been putting toothpaste on my spots.
can anyone recommend any skin care products that would help with the dry patches and spots? 
thanks guys.


----------



## RainSHP (Feb 18, 2016)

I recommend you use an acid toner. I use Pixi glow tonic, it contains glycolic acid and it does wonders for removing dead skin and leaving my skin soft. I've also used clarins gentle exfoliator brightening toner, which has glycolic acid but also salicylic acid that can help treat your acne spots.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't put toothpaste on your spots!

For a spot treatment, Burt's Bees has two -- one comes in a small bottle, the other is in rollerball form (I used to use the latter). They both have tea tree oil in it, which is very good for spots. Both super affordable.

For your dry patches, you can try argan oil, or jojoba oil (the latter supposedly mimics the sebum our faces produce naturally). A very emollient moisturizer may work, too (something like CeraVe).

And remember to exfoliate regularly, either with a physical exfoliant (something with fine grains) or a chemical one (never both at once). This will help with the dry patches as well as any dark marks or pigmentation left behind from your spots.


----------



## kendra532 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey celiamakeup,

I'm sorry to hear you're going through that! I have combination skin and so sometimes I experience a lot of dryness. It sounds like you need to keep your skin moisturized and something I've recently started using and love is Albolene! Ever heard of it? It's actually a makeup remover that does not require soap and water so it keeps the moisture locked in. Maybe it's something to try? It even gives you a nice glow as well  Here's a quick link if you're interested, http://www.albolene.com/beauty-tips-techniques/ Hope this helps!


----------



## JessicaL (Feb 20, 2016)

As Shellygrrl said! I would also suggest you an organic product to use. It is from drmaxpowers and it is called stretch mark treatment. It provides nutrients and vitamins to skin that promotes elasticity and collagen to prevent and reduce the appearance of stretch marks associated with increases in size. It is gentle enough to use on the face. Alot of scar screams are not gentle enough for the face, but this one is. It can also be used on acne scars.


----------



## RachelWest (Aug 25, 2016)

I have to agree with this post about how amazing Albolene has been as a cream makeup remover. I put it on my skin after a long day out on the town and it just comes right off. It's funny how little people know about this product. I don't even need to rinse it off with water or soap.  They are actually having a makeup artist competition where you can get prizes and get a little publicity for how you did your makeup when you win! all you need to do is submit a picture and make it based on a theme. I'm trying to perfect my look for the summer based theme for August! Check it out if like Albolene!


----------



## jenny8989 (Sep 24, 2016)

I have been besieged with acne since I was a teenager. Only recently I had used every single acne treatment I could get my hands on to get my acne under control. Unfortunately, none of those products had the ability to deliver consistent results, and some actually made my skin worse. About a month or so ago, my mum recommended Humane Benzoyl Peroxide to me. I thought what’s the point in trying yet another useless treatment, but decided to give it go because my mum bought a bottle and gave it to me to try. I started seeing progress after the first couple days, but did not want to jump the gun and think I had a miracle on my hand. A week then passed, and I saw a huge difference in my complexion. My face is definitely showing signs of major improvement but my back is not completely clean and clear from any imperfections, but it’s definitely getting there.


----------

